# Kubike 16



## diana-alice (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo!

Gestern war es endlich so weit. Das Rad für meinen Sohn ist gekommen und wir und besonders er ist völlig begeistert. 
Bislang ist mein Kleiner (4,3 Jahre, 105 cm groß mit einer Innenbeinlänge von 43 cm) flott auf seinem Woombike 14 Zoll unterwegs gewesen. Da wir viel und gern mit dem Rad und auch unserem FollowMe Tandem unterwegs sind, wollten wir schnell auf ein größeres Modell umsteigen. Es ist das Kubikes Custom 16 Zoll mit der Automatik Schaltung geworden. Das etwas höhere Gewicht merkt man schon allerdings kommt mein Sohn gut damit zurecht und beim Bremsen (seine Lieblingsbeschäftigung ) fliegt das Rad hinten nicht ganz so hoch.
Es schaltet bei ca. 12 km/h in den 2. Gang. Könnte bei uns jetzt etwas früher sein (kann man das ändern??), da er bis zu dieser Geschwindigkeit schon ordentlich radeln muss. Meistens lässt genau an diesem Punkt die Kraft nach und er fällt wieder zurück. Am FollowMe wird das aber sicher von Vorteil sein.
Die Rahmengröße ist perfekt. Er hat auch noch reichlich Platz zum Wachsen. 
Demnächst werde ich noch den verstellbaren Vorbau, Alupedale und Schutzblech bestellen, denn mit der Schwalbe Black Jack Bereifung fliegt schon ordentlich Dreck und Wasser hoch.
Wir sind rundum zufrieden!! 
Klare Kaufempfehlung allerdings zum stattlichen Preis von 420 Euro ohne Ständer, Klingel und Schutzblech...


----------



## Louis1979 (9. Februar 2016)

So eins haben wir auch. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diana-alice (9. Februar 2016)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> So eins haben wir auch. Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 461409




Wow, sieht ziemlich cool aus .

Wie alt ist deine Tochter?


----------



## Louis1979 (9. Februar 2016)

diana-alice schrieb:


> Wow, sieht ziemlich cool aus .
> 
> Wie alt ist deine Tochter?


Im Dezember Fünf geworden. Das Bild ist schon über 6 Monate alt, Größe damals ca. 101cm.
Den Helm gab es, nachdem sie den Lenker zu weit eingedreht hatte und über selbigen gesegelt ist und sich Ecken an zwei Schneidezähnen ausgeschlagen hat. Da hilft eben auch ein Halbschalenhelm nicht.


----------



## diana-alice (9. Februar 2016)

Ja das Woom 2 hatte eine Lenkereinschlagbegrenzung. Da war sowas quasi nicht möglich. 
Ich hoffe nicht, dass uns sowas passiert...braucht man auch bei den Milchzähnen nicht unbedingt.


----------



## diana-alice (14. Februar 2016)

Schon gut eingefahren .
Morgen kommt  dann unser Paket mit einigen Teilen um das Radl etwas zu verschönern. 
Es gibt neue Pedale, Sattelstütze, Griffe und co.
Auf den verstellbaren Vorbau verzichten wir, bis er wirklich gebraucht wird. 

Hier mal ein kurzes Video
this HTML class. Value is


----------



## diana-alice (14. Februar 2016)

Man merkt ich übe noch
2. Versuch


----------



## trifi70 (14. Februar 2016)

Jut, aller guten Dinge sind 3.  Im Moment ist ein drehbarer Monitor durchaus von Vorteil... und einen Laptop könnte man wie ein Buch hinstellen. 

Die Kubikes sind schon sehr nette Räder.  Was habt ihr da am Unterrohr für eine Kupplung montiert?


----------



## track94 (15. Februar 2016)

Ich schätze Follow me


----------



## diana-alice (15. Februar 2016)

Ha ha...
Ja ein Tablet kann man drehen. Übung macht den Meister .

Ja genau. Es ist die Follow Me Kupplung. Nicht schön aber unverzichtbar.


----------



## christucci (15. Februar 2016)

Schickes Bike. Fährt mein Sohn auch. Habe nur einen kürzeren Vorbau (40mm) und einen breiteren Lenker (25,4er Klemmung) mit anderen Griffe und VBrake-Hebeln dran verbaut. Er fährt so mMn wesentlich sicherer. Gerade der breite Lenker scheint ihm einfach besser Kontrolle übers Bike zu geben. 
Ansonsten ist das Bike prima! Die Nabe ist der Hammer und es macht mega Spaß! Viel Erfolg mit dem Radl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diana-alice (15. Februar 2016)

Hast du ein Foto...
Bin schon neugierig


----------



## christucci (17. Februar 2016)

Habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Vorsicht: Das Rad ist artgerecht gehalten worden! :-D
An der Stelle: "Danke" an den hervorragenden SRSuntour Support, der mir extra den tollen grünen Aufkleber gestellt hat.
Die Hebel müssten übrig gebliebene Deore-Hebel für VBrake sein. Die Schraube zur Griffweitenverstellung wurden ersetzt
durch längere, damit der Hebel na genug ran zu stellen ist. Warum ich nicht den alten Hebel genommen habe?
Der für die "Großen" läuft nicht so rauh, habe ich das Gefühl, die Griffgröße ist top UND: Das Maß des Kubike Lenkers ist sehr
seltsam. Die Griffe passen nicht auf einen üblichen 25,4mm Lenker - Aufbiegen ging nicht, so dass ich mir letztlich die Klemmung
habe aufbohren lassen. Insgesamt, da der Kleine auch sehr zufrieden mit den neuen Griffen war, habe ich die Bremshebel gelassen.
Passt bislang super!


----------



## trifi70 (17. Februar 2016)

Das ist richtig, einige Kinderbike-Hersteller nutzen für bessere Griffergonomie einen geringeren Lenkerdurchmesser als die üblichen 22,2mm. Glaube 19mm wird verwendet. Dadurch passen Bremshebel und Griffe nicht auf Standardlenker.


----------



## diana-alice (17. Februar 2016)

Ja 19mm hat der Lenker. 
Ich habe bei breiteren Lenkern immer wahnsinnige Nacken/Schulterschmerzen bekommen. Daher bin ich froh, dass mein Sohn gut mit dem kurzen Lenker zurecht kommt.

Ich sehe ihr habt auch den Ständer montiert...
Wir ebenso seit gestern aber ich muss sagen, mir gefällt es überhaupt nicht. Schutzbleche sind auch dran und nun sieht das Rad so überladen aus.
Jetzt kann man sich überlegen ob der Ständer ran muss. Mal sehen ob er bleibt. 
Die Bleche werde ich bei gutem Wetter wohl auch ab machen. Insbesondere das Hintere flattert beim Fahren aber mein Sohn liebt Pfützen und Matsch schon auf dem Weg zum Kindergarten... ganz ohne ist also keine Alternative. 
Die neue Sattelstütze und der Sattel kommt noch ran und dann gibt es Fotos.


----------



## christucci (17. Februar 2016)

Ganz ehrlich: Der Ständer nervt total an dem Bike. Häufig bleibt das Rad nicht stehen, obwohl der Ständer für 16 Zoll ausgelegt ist. 
Das Rad steht einfach zu steil mit ausgeklapptem Ständer. Ich würde ihn am liebsten abmachen, da ich auch sehe, dass er beim Fahren über Wurzeln einfach öfter im Weg ist. Das Rad hat bestimmt derzeit mehr Macken dadurch, dass es umfällt wegen des Ständers, als es haben müsste, wenn man es einfach ablegt!


----------



## diana-alice (17. Februar 2016)

Noch durfte der Ständer bleiben. Schutzbleche werden aber nur verwendet, wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt.
So sieht es aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diana-alice (21. Juni 2017)

Nach gut 1,5 Jahren ist heute das nächste Kubikes eingezogen.


----------



## schusmile (25. Juli 2017)

Ich lass diesen "alten" kubike 16 thread mal wieder aufleben. 
Mein Großer wechselt jetzt vom kubike 16 auf ein "Übergangs"-20er HotPepper - leider wird es doch nicht das 24S, dafür reicht es mit der IBL leider nicht. 

Dafür wird jetzt das 16er für meinen 3,5 jährigen frei. Noch wird er nicht drauf dürfen (hier fehlt die Freigabe durch die Mama, da er sich noch zu einfach ablenken lässt). Ich möchte ihn aber so schnell wie möglich auf das Rad bekommen, daher folgende Frage:
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich, die tiefste Sitzhöhe noch tiefer als original zu bekommen?  Hat jemand einen Tipp mit welcher Kombination aus Sattel und -stange ich ein paar Zentimeter schinden kann?


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (25. Juli 2017)

Die Sattel vom Kania (26) bauen sehr tief .... Tochter wollte eigentlich nen anderen Sattel ..aber ging wegen der innenbeinlänge dann doch nicht


----------



## schusmile (14. August 2017)

christucci schrieb:


> Das Maß des Kubike Lenkers ist sehr
> seltsam. Die Griffe passen nicht auf einen üblichen 25,4mm Lenker - Aufbiegen ging nicht, so dass ich mir letztlich die Klemmung
> habe aufbohren lassen.



***Intro***
Ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber vielleicht kann ja jemand noch etwas dazu sagen.
Ich habe von einem Hot Pepper 20" eine Lenkerstange mit Durchmesser 22,2 in 480er Länge. Ich habe bei meinem Erstgeborene den Eindruck gewonnen, dass der 420er Lenker vom Kubike etwas zu schmal ist und für meinen Zweitgeborenen durchaus ein breiterer Lenker sinnvoll sein könnte. 

***Eigentliche Frage***
Bekomme ich die Bremshebel vom Kubike trotz des 19er Lenkerdurchmessers auf eine 22er Stange oder sollte ich gleich neue Bremshebel einplanen?


----------



## KIV (14. August 2017)

Passt nicht, Griff muss neu.


----------



## schusmile (18. August 2017)

Griffe, Lenker, Vorbau, Bremshebel, - alles wird neu und ist auch schon geliefert.

Neu wurde nun auch die Sattel-Sattelstangen-Kombination.
Die neue Kombi aus China-Sattel (gekürzt) und GUB-Sattelstange (gekürzt) ersparen dem Kinde nun knappe 214 Gramm.
Und was richtig gut ist, die Mindestsitzhöhe ist knapp 1,5cm tiefer als die Originalvariante.
 

Der Junge saß schon drauf und das passt perfekt, er wird davon aber vorerst nicht profitieren können. Das Fahrrad kommt nochmal in die Weihnachtswerkstatt, wo die Wichtel für ihn das Rad nochmal schick machen


----------

